# Liberty, Hombre, JBODEN, Caz.1.........



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Here is a post for you to continue your discussion on!!! Go for it!! ........ I betcha dont LOL, the moments gone now hasnt it !!!!

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/31205-more-you-exist-you-pay-hmg.html


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Ummm. No, I didn't want to get back to first principals. I thought I had made that clear when I said "Well, that line of argument could just go on and on getting more and more ridiculous". And sure enough, it did. So thanks for that input.
> 
> Well, I'll leave to you exercise your perceived sense of self-importance and righteousness over all those employed by the state - civil servants, customs officials, firefighters, police, school teachers, road sweepers, etc. Thank God you are here to put them all in their place and let them know who's in charge. Whatever would the world come to otherwise!
> 
> And just one more time, cos I can't resist. "My taxes pay your wages, so therefore I'm your boss". Haha ahhahah hahah.



Ok, I wanted to answer this one on the other post! All those people you've listed above also pay taxes, so I dont think anyone feels they're superior to them or that they're their boss! But evereyone is entitled to have a say it what happens - sadly, the reality is its impossible cos there are too many people with different views and there are IMO too many people who are happy to fleece the system these days (MPs??)!! And of course then theres people like me who dont pay taxes, so I guess I'm no ones boss - apart from on here, where I pretend !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Ok, I wanted to answer this one on the other post! All those people you've listed above *also pay taxes*, so I dont think anyone feels they're superior to them or that they're their boss! But evereyone is entitled to have a say it what happens - sadly, the reality is its impossible cos there are too many people with different views and there are IMO too many people who are happy to fleece the system these days (MPs??)!! And of course then theres people* like me who dont pay taxes*, so I guess I'm no ones boss - apart from on here, where I pretend !!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Jo, I don't agree that they pay taxes. The logic is as follows:
Assume that 2 workers each earn $4 and have to pay 50% tax to the exchequer. The exchequer gets, in total, $4, which it pays over to its employee (CS). The CS also has to pay 50% tax on his earnings so he gives back to the exchequer $2. The exchequer could have given the CS $2 and saved itself the bother of recovering the tax or, the two workers could have paid the CS $2 and given the exchequer $2. 
As to your statement 'people like me don'y pay taxes'; I challenge you to add up all the VAT you paid over the last month on your shopping bills, utility bills, etc. I bet you feel extreeeeeemly happy that you are a major contributor to the tax system.:clap2:

Liberty: I wrote "...*Generally I have a healthy disrespect for Government officials who can't be civil*. I have had to explain to a few of them that it was I and other tax payers who were employing them - so in a sense I was their boss. ..."
I presume that you are OK with them being rude to you. My point is that, since I am paying their wages (in some small %) I would expect them to be polite. The problem now is that they can be offensive to you but under the Law if you dare to raise your voice to them you can be charged with aggressive behaviour. The Civil Servant has become the Uncivil Master!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Jo, I don't agree that they pay taxes. The logic is as follows:
> Assume that 2 workers each earn $4 and have to pay 50% tax to the exchequer. The exchequer gets, in total, $4, which it pays over to its employee (CS). The CS also has to pay 50% tax on his earnings so he gives back to the exchequer $2. The exchequer could have given the CS $2 and saved itself the bother of recovering the tax or, the two workers could have paid the CS $2 and given the exchequer $2.
> As to your statement 'people like me don'y pay taxes'; I challenge you to add up all the VAT you paid over the last month on your shopping bills, utility bills, etc. I bet you feel extreeeeeemly happy that you are a major contributor to the tax system.:clap2:
> 
> ...




The major flaw with your logic here of course is that in one breath you say that you don't believe they pay taxes, and in the very next breath you tell Jo that she is a major contributor to the tax system because she pays VAT.......meaning that state employees don't pay VAT on their purchases????? Oh no, wait, of course *that *money came from their wages which was paid by the taxpayer in the first place. This has to be the weirdest line of logic I have ever heard.

JBoden, each time you "explain" to anyone employed by the state that you "pay their wages" and that you "are their employer" I have no doubt whatsoever that you are just sticking a rather large label to your forehead and I can guess what it might say. You certainly won't gain any brownie points by it, and if you ever mention that you are "higher up the pecking order" and that they "need to be put in their place" you deserve whatever comes next!

Oh well, maybe next time I get stopped for speeding I'll just remind the police officers that I am their employer and no, they can't give me that fine because I am higher up the pecking order than them. I wonder if that would work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Oh well, maybe next time I get stopped for speeding I'll just remind the police officers that I am their employer and no, they can't give me that fine because I am higher up the pecking order than them. I wonder if that would work.


I dont think anyone is saying that they're higher in the pecking order or better. We're (as a nation) paying our taxes to provide these services, so we should ALL have a say in how they're run!!!!!!???? That doesnt mean we're above the law, cos we'd all be wouldnt we and then they'd be no point in paying anyone!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont think anyone is saying that they're higher in the pecking order or better. We're (as a nation) paying our taxes to provide these services, so we should ALL have a say in how they're run!!!!!!???? That doesnt mean we're above the law, cos we'd all be wouldnt we and then they'd be no point in paying anyone!!
> 
> Jo xxx


But Jo, the entire reason for my posting is that somebody clearly _does _think they are higher in the pecking order to those paid by the state, but I disagree.

With comments like "I have had to explain to a few of them that it was I and other tax payers who were employing them - so in a sense I was their boss", and "If these CS's start getting stropy they need to be put in their places, don't you think?" and "they really should be told where their place is in the pecking order.". Sounds to me like JBoden considers himself far superior to anyone who is paid by the state, because he as a taxpayer is their employer (or so he believes).

If I rolled up to the border and immediately came out with a bit of an "attitude" (see quote about "I'll stay as long as I like", instead of just answering the question in a civil manner) you can't complain when they get stroppy back! And the whole "my taxes pay your wages" thing is just a red rag to a bull, isn't it!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> But Jo, the entire reason for my posting is that somebody clearly _does _think they are higher in the pecking order to those paid by the state, but I disagree.
> 
> With comments like "I have had to explain to a few of them that it was I and other tax payers who were employing them - so in a sense I was their boss", and "If these CS's start getting stropy they need to be put in their places, don't you think?" and "they really should be told where their place is in the pecking order.". Sounds to me like JBoden considers himself far superior to anyone who is paid by the state, because he as a taxpayer is their employer (or so he believes).
> 
> If I rolled up to the border and immediately came out with a bit of an "attitude" (see quote about "I'll stay as long as I like", instead of just answering the question in a civil manner) you can't complain when they get stroppy back! And the whole "my taxes pay your wages" thing is just a red rag to a bull, isn't it!


But that is the right attitude and we should expect the services we pay for to be good, maybe it was worded wrongly, but I agree, I pay my taxes (er...actually I dont !!), so I expect good service!!! That right! Otherwise its "I pay my taxes and I'm happy to pay them eventho I'm not getting quality??" and in my opinion thats whats happening nowadays in the UK, no one (a generalisation) has pride in their work and no one seems helpful or pleasant anymore and as tax payers, you're paying for that indifference and apathy - it isnt good enough!

Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I've gone through my life resenting all authority figures and sticking two fingers up to the system!

This is because I was heavily influenced by three things back in the 60's....The Prisoner, Easy Rider, and Rebel Without a Cause!

Does that make me a bad guy? In the eyes of the people who'll bend over and take whatever the system decides to administer, in whichever way they deem fit....then yes!

Remind me to tell you about the butch **** at the EuroTunnel checkpoint who thought she was the big "I am". Her deviant ass won't be bullying any more people that's for sure!

However....animals and children love me....and that's all that's important to me!

So I prefer to think of myself as an Anti-Hero!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> But that is the right attitude and we should expect the services we pay for to be good, maybe it was worded wrongly, but I agree, I pay my taxes (er...actually I dont !!), so I expect good service!!! That right! Otherwise its "I pay my taxes and I'm happy to pay them eventho I'm not getting quality??" and in my opinion thats whats happening nowadays in the UK, no one (a generalisation) has pride in their work and no one seems helpful or pleasant anymore and as tax payers, you're paying for that indifference and apathy - it isnt good enough!
> 
> Jo xxx


Who has said anything about receiving a bad service? If you _genuinely _receive a bad service (and in JBoden's example he didn't - he was the one who started the conversation off by being uncivil towards the customs officers) then there are appropriate ways of dealing with it. Coming across as all superior and giving it the big "I am" is nothing but counterproductive.

Just as you might expect to receive a good level of service from a funcionario, I think the funcionaro has an equal right to expect to be treated civilly and with respect by their "customers". But judging by peoples' attitudes here that seems to be too much to ask for.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

The major flaw with your logic here of course is that in one breath you say that you don't believe they pay taxes, and in the very next breath you tell Jo that she is a major contributor to the tax system because she pays VAT.......meaning that state employees don't pay VAT on their purchases.

Liberty : _You_ are assuming that I know what Jo does for a living. When she said that she doesn't pay taxes_ I _was assuming that she wasn't in paid employment.

JBoden, each time you "explain" to anyone employed by the state that you "pay their wages" and that you "are their employer" I have no doubt whatsoever that you are just sticking a rather large label to your forehead and I can guess what it might say. You certainly won't gain any brownie points by it, and if you ever mention that you are "higher up the pecking order" and that they "need to be put in their place" you deserve whatever comes next!

Liberty: Thank's for your concern about my welfare. For your sake I'll try not to do it too often, but every now and then I can't resist putting down some stroppy CS (just as long as he looks weaker than me. :boxing:  

Oh well, maybe *next time I get stopped *for speeding I'll just remind the police officers that I am their employer and no, they can't give me that fine because I am higher up the pecking order than them. I wonder if that would work.

Liberty: Congratulations, that was a really crass statement.:clap2::clap2: We employ CSs to, amongst other things, make the laws for us and to maintain the law. If you break the law you have to pay. It seems from the wording of your sentence that you are a persistent speeding offender.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> The Prisoner, Easy Rider, and Rebel Without a Cause!


Can I add Bob Dylan to the above list? 
oh... and Monty Python


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Liberty : _You_ are assuming that I know what Jo does for a living. When she said that she doesn't pay taxes_ I _was assuming that she wasn't in paid employment.

Yes, she told us that she is not in paid employment. I was clear on that point and I assumed you were too. Sometimes your thought processes are so erratic that I don't really understand what you are saying!


Liberty: Thank's for your concern about my welfare. For your sake I'll try not to do it too often, but every now and then I can't resist putting down some stroppy CS (just as long as he looks weaker than me. :boxing:  

I wonder if it is you that is putting down the stroppy customs officer, or if it is the customs officer that is putting down the the stroppy "customer"?


Oh well, maybe *next time I get stopped *for speeding I'll just remind the police officers that I am their employer and no, they can't give me that fine because I am higher up the pecking order than them. I wonder if that would work.

Liberty: Congratulations, that was a really crass statement.:clap2::clap2: We employ CSs to, amongst other things, make the laws for us and to maintain the law. If you break the law you have to pay. It seems from the wording of your sentence that you are a persistent speeding offender.[/QUOTE]


My comment was tongue in cheek....I was imitating your attitude, not giving an example of mine. I thought that was obvious. I have a clean driving licence and I would never dream of speaking to a police officer in that manner! That is the ENTIRE point of my posts. I believe we should respect government employees and not treat them with disdain. They are not lesser beings.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Liberty said:


> I believe we should respect government employees and not treat them with disdain. They are not lesser beings.


You are of course entitled to your opinions however wierd they may be. I rather like a variation of Count Bismarck's saying. Relocate all bolshie Civil Servants in the polders of Holland and ..................... 

open up the *****!

Come the revolution ... pop!, pop!, pop!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

Very good. So treating people with respect is weird. Fine. 

So yes let's just kill all the civil servants, customs officials (firemen and schoolteachers too) because they are all "stroppy" and their wages come from our taxes. That sounds like a reasonable and rational thing to do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> Very good. So treating people with respect is weird. Fine.
> 
> So yes let's just kill all the civil servants, customs officials (firemen and schoolteachers too) because they are all "stroppy" and their wages come from our taxes. That sounds like a reasonable and rational thing to do.



Well, the stroppy ones at least!! Thats one thing that bugs me both in the UK and in Spain, rudness!!!! Theres no need for it, whoever pays their damn wages!!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Liberty said:


> So yes let's just kill all the civil servants, customs officials (firemen and schoolteachers too) because they are all "stroppy" and their wages come from our taxes. That sounds like a reasonable and rational thing to do.



Who said that they are _all _stroppy? You're getting carried away and that's irrational, but I'm glad that you are a law abiding citizen and don't get caught speeding.


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well, the stroppy ones at least!! Thats one thing that bugs me both in the UK and in Spain, rudness!!!! Theres no need for it, whoever pays their damn wages!!!!Jo xxx


Hear, hear!


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well, the stroppy ones at least!! Thats one thing that bugs me both in the UK and in Spain, rudness!!!! Theres no need for it, whoever pays their damn wages!!!!
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I always believe that you should treat people as you expect to be treated yourself.

Behaviour is contagious. If you are rude to someone, they are usually rude back. If you are stroppy to someone, they are usually stroppy back. Everyone is so quick to criticize the funcionarios for being stroppy, but I'd bet a lot of money that it was the "customer" who was the first to be rude in many of these cases!!! Just like in JBoden's example when he rolled up to the border control and said "I'll stay here as long as I like" when the customs officer asked him a simple, routine question. He could have answered the question in a civil manner, but chose to be stroppy, and then criticizes when others are stroppy with him!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Liberty said:


> I always believe that you should treat people as you expect to be treated yourself.
> 
> Behaviour is contagious. If you are rude to someone, they are usually rude back. If you are stroppy to someone, they are usually stroppy back. Everyone is so quick to criticize the funcionarios for being stroppy, but I'd bet a lot of money that it was the "customer" who was the first to be rude in many of these cases!!! Just like in JBoden's example when he rolled up to the border control and said "I'll stay here as long as I like" when the customs officer asked him a simple, routine question. He could have answered the question in a civil manner, but chose to be stroppy, and then criticizes when others are stroppy with him!!


Not sure I agree with that. I always, always go out of my way to be pleasant and charming to everyone. But I dont always get it back, however, I persevere and am actually over pleasant to anyone who's rude - I actually make it my mission to make whoever smile before I'm finished - especially the "charming" ladies on the checkouts in Mercadona!!! Now that takes some hard work to get them to break out into a smile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

You cant fight "stroppy" with "stroppy" it doesnt get you anywhere - ever!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Liberty said:


> I always believe that you should treat people as you expect to be treated yourself.
> 
> Behaviour is contagious. If you are rude to someone, they are usually rude back. If you are stroppy to someone, they are usually stroppy back. Everyone is so quick to criticize the funcionarios for being stroppy, but I'd bet a lot of money that it was the "customer" who was the first to be rude in many of these cases!!! Just like in JBoden's example when he rolled up to the border control and said "I'll stay here as long as I like" when the customs officer asked him a simple, routine question. He could have answered the question in a civil manner, but chose to be stroppy, and then criticizes when others are stroppy with him!!


Strange statement! Have I been rude to you? Yet I feel that you have been abusive towards me. By the way how did you infer that the Customs Officer asked a simple routine question (next you'll be sugesting that he was in fact a warm and wonderfull human being), was it because you a Customs Officer in your previous life or maybe a taxi driver (that's another pet hate of mine?. In fact the Customs Officer asked the question in a rude, intimidating way and I don't care if someone before me _wound him up _(like I've been doing to you, by the way) he doesn't have the right to get his own back against the next person line. As I mentioned earlier, I have been doing the trip 2-3 times a year for the last 19 years and generally I have been asked for my passport first. Had this guy done the same he wouldn't have asked such an inane question.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Strange statement! Have I been rude to you? Yet I feel that you have been abusive towards me. By the way how did you infer that the Customs Officer asked a simple routine question (next you'll be sugesting that he was in fact a warm and wonderfull human being), was it because you a Customs Officer in your previous life or maybe a taxi driver (that's another pet hate of mine?. In fact the Customs Officer asked the question in a rude, intimidating way and I don't care if someone before me _wound him up _(like I've been doing to you, by the way) he doesn't have the right to get his own back against the next person line. As I mentioned earlier, I have been doing the trip 2-3 times a year for the last 19 years and generally I have been asked for my passport first. Had this guy done the same he wouldn't have asked such an inane question.



...... JB, here's what you should do with stroppy people, you smile and smile and then crack a joke and laugh, then smile some more and dont move til they smile back - but you do it nicely!
Rather than get stroppy back, make it a challenge!! it really works and makes life alot nicer!!

Jo xx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> Not sure I agree with that. I always, always go out of my way to be pleasant and charming to everyone. But I dont always get it back, however, I persevere and am actually over pleasant to anyone who's rude - I actually make it my mission to make whoever smile before I'm finished - especially the "charming" ladies on the checkouts in Mercadona!!! Now that takes some hard work to get them to break out into a smile!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You cant fight "stroppy" with "stroppy" it doesnt get you anywhere - ever!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


That brings back a time I was in a supermarket with my mother a few years ago.
The checkout girl was very morose and rude so as my mother was leaving the check out she suddenly stopped, turned round and said to the check out girl "did you get your money back love"
The girl said whatmoney. mum said for the charm course you went on, I hope you got your money back because it didnt work.
Everyone in the lline behind fell about laughing


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> ...... JB, here's what you should do with stroppy people, you smile and smile and then crack a joke and laugh, then smile some more and dont move til they smile back - but you do it nicely!
> Rather than get stroppy back, make it a challenge!! it really works and makes life alot nicer!!
> 
> Jo xx


True, a smile goes a long way and, as I recall, I answered his question with a smile. ... or was it a smirk? do smirks count?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Veronica said:


> That brings back a time I was in a supermarket with my mother a few years ago.
> The checkout girl was very morose and rude so as my mother was leaving the check out she suddenly stopped, turned round and said to the check out girl "did you get your money back love"
> The girl said whatmoney. mum said for the charm course you went on, I hope you got your moeny back because it didnt work.
> Everyone in the lline behind fell about laughing


Thats the only way, is to treat it all as a joke! Lifes too short to be grumpy and miserable, thats not the way to win a fight or anything else!

Sorry, I've gone off topic OOOOOPPPSS!!! er... what was the topic again LOL :focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## Liberty (Jul 12, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> Strange statement! Have I been rude to you? Yet I feel that you have been abusive towards me. By the way how did you infer that the Customs Officer asked a simple routine question (next you'll be sugesting that he was in fact a warm and wonderfull human being), was it because you a Customs Officer in your previous life or maybe a taxi driver (that's another pet hate of mine?. In fact the Customs Officer asked the question in a rude, intimidating way and I don't care if someone before me _wound him up _(like I've been doing to you, by the way) he doesn't have the right to get his own back against the next person line. As I mentioned earlier, I have been doing the trip 2-3 times a year for the last 19 years and generally I have been asked for my passport first. Had this guy done the same he wouldn't have asked such an inane question.


I "inferred" that the customs officer asked a routine question because that's what you said: 

"_On one occasion the Customs Officer asked me "how long was I going to stay in the UK". Not thinking twice about the question I retorted 'as long as I like!"_

Why retort "as long as I like" when you could have just answered the Q in a civil manner? It wasn't the previous person in the line that wound him up....it was you!!!

_*NOW*_, you say that the CO was the first to be rude and intimidating in the way he asked this question, but as you failed to mention that in your original post I'm aware of the possibility that you have just made this up now as it suits your argument and as none of us were there at the time we cannot prove or disprove that fact. Although if I had to hazard a guess I know where I would put my money.

And for the second time, I am not a customs official nor have I ever been. I'm an autonoma. Why do I need to be employed by the state to find your comments offensive? I do not need to be black to find racist comments offensive.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think I'm gonna let you two get this out of your system! but do try be as nice as you can


Jo xxxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think I'm gonna let you two get this out of your system! but do try be as nice as you canJo xxxx


Don't worry Jo, I'm winding Liberty up and I have to say I was begining to enjoy it. Funny how an innocuous statement has been extrapolated to extremes. It's probably the British thing to 'stick up for the underdogs'. Good for him!:clap2: Next thing you know he'll declare war on Afghanistan, wars have been started for less.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Don't worry Jo, I'm winding Liberty up and I have to say I was begining to enjoy it. Funny how an innocuous statement has been extrapolated to extremes. It's probably the British thing to 'stick up for the underdogs'. Good for him!:clap2: Next thing you know he'll declare war on Afghanistan, wars have been started for less.


HECK, I thought Liberty was a woman LOL?????????????????????? 

jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

jojo said:


> HECK, I thought Liberty was a woman LOL??????????????????????
> 
> jo xxx


Well thats only to be expected with that perfume he uses. ITs very potent


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

I "inferred" that the customs officer asked a routine question because that's what you said: 
No i didn't. You're making things up.

Why retort "as long as I like" when you could have just answered the Q in a civil manner? It wasn't the previous person in the line that wound him up....it was you!!!

How could I have wound him up when it was he that stopped me and asked the question. Again you're twisting the facts to fit your arguements.

none of us were there at the time we cannot prove or disprove that fact. Although if I had to hazard a guess I know where I would put my money.

See my response, above.

And for the second time, I am not a customs official nor have I ever been. I'm an autonoma. Why do I need to be employed by the state to find your comments offensive? I do not need to be black to find racist comments offensive.[/QUOTE]

Ha! So now you are saying that my retort "... as long as I like..." is offensive  You amaze me. Explain if you would how to came to that conclusion.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> HECK, I thought Liberty was a woman LOL??????????????????????
> 
> jo xxx


If she is....she needs....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> If she is....she needs....


she'll have to join the queue!!!

Jo xx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> HECK, I thought Liberty was a woman LOL??????????????????????  jo xxx


Oops. I didn't know. Obviously not 'blonde' though.  Great powers of persuasion, super arguements + corrects my spelling mistakes (probably a teacher in her previous life) Nevertheless (is that one word?) I shall not be moved until all stroppy CSs are placed on the IoW, and then nuked!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> Oops. I didn't know. Obviously not 'blonde' though.  Great powers of persuasion, super arguements + corrects my spelling mistakes (probably a teacher in her previous life) Nevertheless (is that one word?) I shall not be moved until all stroppy CSs are placed on the IoW, and then nuked!!!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


She might be a man??? I dont know, you just kinda build a picture of people on here and go with it!!? Thats why I put my photo on, then people know they're talking to a dumb blonde!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Nothing good on the telly then?


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Liberty;198226I do not need to be black to find racist comments offensive.[/QUOTE said:


> Had the Customs Officer been coloured (I'm not sure you're allowed to call them black becausethat's racist) then I would probably been accused of racism or racial abuse. The law has gone mad.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> Nothing good on the telly then?


As a mod, I have the power to read your mind Tally LOL :rofl::rofl::clap2:


Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> As a mod, I have the power to read you mind Tally LOL :rofl::rofl::clap2:
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Oops...well it wouldn't let me delete it Jo - so I had to edit it. I'm just gonna go and wash my mouth out with soap!

xxxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> Nothing good on the telly then?


I read your comments before they got censored. Choice! As for my defence, I was the person being abused and I think that the debate was interesting upto the point it became farcical. I'm sorry if you felt offended though. I thought that Liberty was fighting his/her corner very well.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Tallulah said:


> Oops...well it wouldn't let me delete it Jo - so I had to edit it. I'm just gonna go and wash my mouth out with soap!
> 
> xxxx


I read it before you edited it and I was going to threaten to wash your mouth out but you saved me the trouble


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

JBODEN said:


> I read your comments before they got censored. Choice! As for my defence, I was the person being abused and I think that the debate was interesting upto the point it became farcical. I'm sorry if you felt offended though. I thought that Liberty was fighting his/her corner very well.


OK JB...glad you got to see that. Farcical much before, and as you clearly saw my uncensored comments before I edited, your "enjoyment of winding her up" is just bullying behaviour. I'm taking a deep breath now...cos it isn't my argument nor do I want to enter into this....and lets face it, some people unfortunately seem to get their kicks on clearly setting out to wind people up

Liberty is clearly a woman - she has already posted the fact that she is "autonoma" - you might like to pick up a little Spanish before you relocate to your cave in Huescar.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I read your comments before they got censored. Choice! As for my defence, I was the person being abused and I think that the debate was interesting upto the point it became farcical. I'm sorry if you felt offended though. I thought that Liberty was fighting his/her corner very well.


You and Liberty carry on with your discussion! everyone has different opinions, including Tally, who is entitled to hers! Trading insults is never a winner if yoù're trying to win an argument!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> OK JB...glad you got to see that. Farcical much before, and as you clearly saw my uncensored comments before I edited, your "enjoyment of winding her up" is just bullying behaviour. I'm taking a deep breath now...cos it isn't my argument nor do I want to enter into this....and lets face it, some people unfortunately seem to get their kicks on clearly setting out to wind people up
> 
> Liberty is clearly a woman - she has already posted the fact that she is "autonoma" - you might like to pick up a little Spanish before you relocate to your cave in Huescar.


Chill hun! Its so far been a fair fight and both sides are holding their own!! Was it Voltaire who said "I disapprove of what you say, but I will defend to the death your right to say it"?


Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> OK JB...glad you got to see that. Farcical much before, and as you clearly saw my uncensored comments before I edited, your "enjoyment of winding her up" is just bullying behaviour. I'm taking a deep breath now...cos it isn't my argument nor do I want to enter into this....and lets face it, some people unfortunately seem to get their kicks on clearly setting out to wind people up
> 
> Liberty is clearly a woman - she has already posted the fact that she is "autonoma" - you might like to pick up a little Spanish before you relocate to your cave in Huescar.


I don't think that it matters whether Liberty is a he or a she and I can't see that I was 'bullying'. Maybe you can explain how you came to this conclusion. She had here point to make and I had mine that's all there is to it. The fact that she persisted in continuing the debate meant that I had to respond. Your uncensored comments, on the other hand, were, putting it gently ..... uncalled for.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

JBODEN said:


> I don't think that it matters whether Liberty is a he or a she and I can't see that I was 'bullying'. Maybe you can explain how you came to this conclusion. She had here point to make and I had mine that's all there is to it. The fact that she persisted in continuing the debate meant that I had to respond. Your uncensored comments, on the other hand, were, putting it gently ..... uncalled for.


I think Tally knows that which is why she edited it! Shall I close this post now?? I've kept it open hoping you'd get it all out of your systems - both/all of you

Jo xxx


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think Tally knows that which is why she edited it! Shall I close this post now?? I've kept it open hoping you'd get it all out of your systems - both/all of you
> 
> Jo xxx


It was fun (apart from the sad ending).

The End/Final


----------

